# (Suche) Wago 750-841 oder -842



## anfield24 (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem TCP/IP Controller von Wago (750-841 oder- 842).
Gebraucht oder Neu ist egal, hauptsache funktionstüchtig


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier noch einen funktionsfähigen 750-842 der einen 750-880 gewichen ist. 
Der war ca. 1 Jahr im einsatz und liegt hier nun seit 3 Monaten rum.
Preis kannst du mir via PN gerne vorschlagen wenn noch interesse da ist.

LG


----------



## danhw (14 Mai 2011)

Habe auch einen hier.. du hattest bei mir vor ein paar Tagen angefragt und ich hatte geantwortet.. offenbar bestand aber kein Interesse mehr.


----------

